# hernia code - right recurrent inquinal



## Cyndy (Oct 27, 2008)

Pt. has a left inquinal hernia, and a right recurrent inquinal hernia.

Do I use 550.92 for the left, and 550.93 for the right?


----------



## mbort (Oct 27, 2008)

yes


----------



## cmartin (Nov 20, 2008)

I would use 550.90 for the left and 550.91 for the right.
C.Martin CPC GENSG


----------



## magnolia1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with cmartin.


----------



## djrumery (Nov 20, 2008)

I also agree with C Martin.


----------



## harshila (Nov 21, 2008)

i also agree


----------



## mbort (Nov 21, 2008)

I stand corrected.  Everyone above is correct.  I guess I should have looked up the codes instead of allowing my memory to fail me..guess that comes with age


----------



## okiesawyers (Nov 22, 2008)

I also agree with Cmartin!


----------

